# What I got at a movie prop sale in my city



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Over last weekend I went to a movie prop sale of movies that were filmed in my city, and one of the movies was The Haunting in Conneticuit. So I ran down there at opening, but still people got in earlier. This is what I got for $56. Any ideas on the autopsy table.

Here is my autopsy table.


















They made it look very old, which I liked.

Here is some of the bottles to go with the table:










Here is my corpse, cover body. Will work well in my cemetary.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

What a score!!! Those look great. Do you have any larger photos than the thumbnails?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yes yes larger larger !!!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that is awesome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh that will be cool
I think you should leave as is, and think back to first days of autopsy..I'm sure they used wooden tables. it just has the old dusty cob webby feel
those bottles are cool go well with it.
yeah i would also like to see a bigger pic of the second corpse pic myself


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great score, congrats!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I saw that one. Cool!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice score. Those will make a great set up.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Shweeeet!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Score!!!


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

I will try and post larger photos for you guys tonight. Thanks.

My idea so far is to place some body parts with lots of blood, and some sawing utensils. Then I was thinking for my party I would buy a piece of glass and place it on top and make it the refreshments table. What do you think?


----------

